# usb tethered mobile phone in win10 question



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok I have an ancient 3G Samsung Eternity II phone. Its Samsungs old proprietary BADA system, NOT Android. Though guess technically its a smart phone. Samsung and Google were not happy partners so at one time Samsung was developing BADA as a competitor to Android. They finally gave it up and went to Android when Android popularity skyrocketed. So darn little info on the old BADA phones.

I have no problem tethering to this phone with Puppy or Xubuntu computer. What I am using now. However win10 is giving me fits. 

In device manager with Samsung connected via usb cable, and I choose tethering option on phone, it installs under MODEMS and if I click on it, there is option to query modem. Click on that and it communicates fine. Same as if I test query the modem in linux.

But in networking the Samsung phone doesnt show up as an option anywhere for any kind of connection? Win10 sees it as a working external modem in the device manager, but not in networking?

Suggestions?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> But in networking the Samsung phone doesnt show up as an option anywhere for any kind of connection? Win10 sees it as a working external modem in the device manager, but not in networking?
> 
> Suggestions?


I've never actually tethered Win10 to a cell phone, but I get my Internet with a cell network device via usb. I use a router made for usb tethering to a cell phone. One of these.

https://www.amazon.com/T-Mobile-Wireless-AC1900-Dual-Band-AiProtection-Complete/dp/B01MYTAURW

But usb networking devices often need drivers for Windows use. Look at the vendor website to see if there's a driver available.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Thats the problem, there is a driver for win7 but that seems to be same one win10 already has. And as I also said, this isnt Android phone, and this phone is over 10 years old. There is no support or useful information, BADA operating system is pretty well forgotten at this point. Like say win10 in device manager sees and has installed the Samsung phone as an external modem. Push query button on driver details (in device manager), and it communicates with the Samsung phone. The problem is that when I go into networking there is no option either under dialup or wlan. In linux I use the wvdial dialup dialer to connect or in Xubuntu whatever dialer they use has similar setup. It sees phone as external modem automagically and can communicate with it. Instead of phone number just put *99# and then for APN "RESELLER". Hit connect and it connects. Thats it. I already have phone setup to tether. I tried this in windows, but dialup dialer doesnt see the phone as a modem and no way to enter an apn name.

Last time I tethered a phone using windows it was literally decade ago with XP. I remember having to download two or three things just so it could see the phone. But once done it recognized phone as external modem and went from there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I've never actually tethered Win10 to a cell phone, but I get my Internet with a cell network device via usb. I use a router made for usb tethering to a cell phone. One of these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/T-Mobile-Wireless-AC1900-Dual-Band-AiProtection-Complete/dp/B01MYTAURW
> 
> But usb networking devices often need drivers for Windows use. Look at the vendor website to see if there's a driver available.


Interesting router, but seriously I only need to take win10 online to update my tax software, thats it. I dont even file online, but snail mail it in. However the software insists I allow it to update before it will even let me start. So $80 to do that seems little much. I have a mini laptop with win10 that if it still works can put tax software on it and just take it to library I guess. WIFI connection no problem, I just dont have one of those anymore. Tethering this phone twice the data at half the monthly price, so got rid of my cell hotspots. 

I suppose should try the software on WINE, that might work, but last time I did that it took three days of tinkering to make it work.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/36a5b98a-9176-4735-ac28-35122b61433a

Open the Network troubleshooter by following these steps:

a) Press Windows key + X and click on Control Panel.

b) Click on Troubleshooting and click on View All.

c) Click on “Network Adapter” troubleshooter to fix problems with Network Adapter.

d) Follow the on-screen directions to run this troubleshooter and restart the computer to check if this helps.


You may also download the latest Utility software for Windows 10 from the Samsung website and check if it helps to resolve the issue.

Further if the device is connected you may try to run following command to renew IP:

1. Press Windows Key + R

2. Type ipconfig /release

ipconfig /renew

3. Hit Enter "


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Thats problem the cell phone simply isnt seen as a "network adapter" or "modem" in networking. Just tells me the ethernet adapter built into the computer is unconnected if I run the troubleshooter. It only sees the Samsung as modem in the device manager.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I tried it in WINE. It installs but wont run. Not a surprise, getting any significantly large bit software to work in WINE is time consuming or tends to be. It was worth it for Kindle, but most things not so much. So think since its a once a year deal, hunt up the mini computer with win10 and install it on it and take it to library next time to town. That would seem least amount trouble. Spending huge amounts time getting either tax software to work in WINE or to get win10 to tether to my cell phone, seems either way, to be counter productive. 

I suppose real way to deal with this is hunt up an old router and see if I cant network Puppy and win10 and share internet connection through Puppy. But that is time consuming too, but something that actually might be useful in future.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I saw $5 Sonim "dumb" phone I had bought at one time. Its 3G too. I moved sim over to it. Puppy Linux has no problem tethering to it, didnt change anything, didnt install anything. It just works, using it now. So find Sonim usb driver for windows, install that and again win10 doesnt want to use it as a modem or network device. Just ignores it. I guess win10 wants an Android or Apple phone. Too bad, too sad, it aint getting one.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok win10 is supposed to have some driver called: Remote NDIS based Internet Sharing Device. And you define your device to use this driver rather than driver from phone manufacturer. My windows doesnt. But the advice is to let win10 correct this by going online and connecting with some Microsoft server. Doesnt mention how you do this if tethering is only way to get online....
Lot of this circular logic anymore. Yes, honey you should trust big brother and put everything in the cloud. Cause that data will always be secure and easily downloadable. I think people like that live with their head in the clouds... literally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Doesnt mention how you do this if tethering is only way to get online....


They are assuming your phone can connect independently, since that's exactly what you're doing.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They are assuming your phone can connect independently, since that's exactly what you're doing.


UH, I was referring how windows is supposed to update itself to a new NDIS driver when it has no internet connection. The phone connecting to internet doesnt help if windows cant tether to the phone.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> The phone connecting to internet doesnt help if windows cant tether to the phone.


Use the phone to download the file then use a thumb drive to transfer the file to the computer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think I may found a workaround. Seems demand for creating wifi hotspots has progressed. If it works it is pretty darn simple to share an Ubuntu 18 wired/tethered connection as a hotspot: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/how-to-create-wi-fi-hotspot-in-ubuntu.html

So I tether to the phone with a live Ubuntu dvd and create a hotspot that I connect to with win10. Least it sounds simple. Networking to share connections never is simple as it sounds. Least this is lot more simple than trying to get win10 to somehow find its lost remote NDIS driver without being connected to the internet.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Use the phone to download the file then use a thumb drive to transfer the file to the computer.


Ok how about a link to the driver file then? see in modern world, you dont download drivers, win10 is supposed to do this automagically. This remote NDIS driver is a windows driver not a manufacturer driver. So Microsoft doesnt provide an independent download site. Already been to the win10 forums and you just get same circular arguments including reinstalling a different version of win10. Seriously!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Of course if there is a download website I can download in tethered linux. But newest of my phones is ten years old, neither have more than a very minimal browser. I dont use a phone to browse, I got them to make phone calls and to tether. Not to use as a substitute computer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Use the phone to download the file then use a thumb drive to transfer the file to the computer.


Suggest you read my responses. The phones dont have this capability. And Microsoft doesnt provide a website to download this driver. This is a Microsoft created driver not a manufacturer driver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Already been to the win10 forums and you just get same circular arguments including reinstalling a different version of win10. Seriously!


If they tell you how to solve the problem but you don't do it, then it's no longer their fault.



HermitJohn said:


> But newest of my phones is ten years old, neither have more than a very minimal browser.


That's not Microsoft's problem.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If they tell you how to solve the problem but you don't do it, then it's no longer their fault.
> 
> 
> That's not Microsoft's problem.


It is if Microsoft doesnt provide a download site for their drivers and expect you to first tether in order to get the driver needed to tether.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Suggest you read my responses. The phones dont have this capability.


Then you need a better phone instead of trying to make them do things they weren't designed to handle.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Then you need a better phone instead of trying to make them do things they weren't designed to handle.



How is a better phone going to solve the connection problem with win10. How many times do I have to explain that YOU CANT DOWNLOAD THIS DRIVER INDEPENDENTLY OF WIN10. Win10 has to be connected and self download the driver.

I use win10 once a year for tax software. Why would I buy a special new phone for that? Did you actually pay attention to anything I have written? Or just want to troll, troll, troll your boat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> It is if Microsoft doesnt provide a download site for their drivers and expect you to first tether in order to get the driver needed to tether.


They didn't tell you to "tether".
They said "connect to the internet".
They didn't say how.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They didn't tell you to "tether".
> They said "connect to the internet".
> They didn't say how.


Troll, troll, troll your boat, gently down the stream!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Did you actually pay attention to anything I have written?


Yes.

You've complained about not being able to find a solution, and you've complained about every solution you've found.



HermitJohn said:


> *I use win10 once a year* for tax software. *Why would I* buy a special new phone for that?


Why would you waste so much time complaining about not being able to make it work?
I should have know better than to try to offer some possibilities.
Carry on.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes.
> 
> You've complained about not being able to find a solution, and you've complained about every solution you've found.
> 
> ...


Uh, duh, cause none of them are practical. You want me to download a win10 driver to a cell phone when that driver is only available to win10 when its online. And reinstalling win10, seriously? Is that what you would do?

The Ubuntu hotspot solution seems pretty simple, lot simpler than reinstalling some other version of win10. So no havent complained about all possible solutions, just the silly ones you trolled.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> So no havent complained about all possible solutions, just the silly ones you trolled.


Figure it out yourself then


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Figure it out yourself then


I usually do. Took couple hours but Cosmic Cuttlefish (Ubuntu 18.10) is mine. I burned iso to dvd and booted it. Ok guessing they really dont intend people to boot from live dvd anymore. Very slow this way and my external dvd drive constantly chugging trying to keep up. This Cuttlefish is a fat bugger. But it will both tether to phone and create a wifi hotspot that other wifi capable devices can connect to. Crashed before I could boot another computer to try connecting to the Cuttlefish hotspot. Think I will have to either install it to an SSD or at least move it to thumb drive to run. Too much for running from dvd drive.

Gotta say if this works, simplest darn way to share an internet connection I have seen. Basically once you get your tethered connection set up, turn on wifi (it uses computers wifi adapter) and push the create hotspot button. It then gives you name and password for the hotspot that is created. Seriously doesnt get simpler than that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Think thats it for tonight. I got Cosmic Cuttlefissh installed to its own SSD. Lot more stable and speedy. But I think same idiots that designed windows installer did the Ubuntu one. Grrr... thats annoying and takes forever. I want to limit its size to empty partition, no it decides to first nuke the partition table then asks me what I want to do. Even windows has better manners than that.

But it should be fine for it primary purpose of turning the tethered phone connection into a wifi hotspot that windows can connect to. Still stupid that windows cant tether on its own. Find out tomorrow how well it works.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, windows can connect via wifi to the hotspot Ubuntu created from its tethered connection to cell phone. Works quite nicely. I would hate having to go through all this every day, but hey once a year, this beats trying to force win10 to tether directly.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

By the way, in case you haven't figured it out, Windows 10 does not support phones running BADA. Lots of support for old, ancient in tech terms, software was dropped in Windows 10 to both cut the security risks of old code and increase the efficiency of Windows.

Samsung doesn't make updates for BADA anymore either. The NDIS driver was never fully supported by BADA, and is a holdover from providing backward comparability to old network systems. Linux supports it because Linux has never been rewritten from the Ground up like Windows was.

Jeff


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am sure I dont know, from what I read that NDIS driver supposed to cover all 3G phones capable of tethering (some arent capable and never were). In linux, was able to tether first the samsung BADA phone, then moved SIM and was able to tether the 3G Sonim dumb phone. I think still some 3G dumb phones sold new that can tether though 3G phones are dying out. I am guessing if I could found a download of that NDIS driver that i could tethered. Doesnt matter, for my minimal needs, tethering with latest Ubuntu then using it to create a hotspot and then connecting win10 to the hotspot worked. 

Now the NDIS driver is a Microsoft written driver and should still be available for win10, think its same one as use back in win7. Most hardware drivers in windows are written by manufacturers of the various hardware. They tend to not update, mostly cause they have no financial interest, they already moved on to some new model hardware. Their interest is in you buying ever more and newer, not keeping old stuff working long as possible.

Most linux drivers are not manufacture drivers, they were reverse engineered independently from hardware itself. But even linux drivers die off. There are some dialup modem drivers that simply werent updated to work with newer linux kernels. Heck there for a while Puppy was unique even including all the available dialup modem drivers. Most linux distributions ignored dialup and didnt even bother compiling in the ability to use dialup at all.

Now if you have an older printer or scanner, if it ever had a linux driver, it probably still does. I had heck of time getting my old HP Laserjet 4000 printer working in win10. I did but first thing was finding a printer port to usb conversion cable that actually worked, then a driver. Forgotten now, but think it was some hard to find win7 driver. The universal HP printer driver recommended didnt work, had to be the older very hard to find one. In Puppy Linux, once I had the good printer port to usb cable, it was trivial. Matter fact already had it set up trying to use the garbage cable. When I used the good cable that worked for win10, it just started printing bunch piled up test pages.

If 3G dies out, then guess I will have to find cheap Android 4G though think there is a Sonim dumb 4G out there, they just tend to be pricey.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Doesnt really matter at this point, but seems last really popular BADA phone was the "WAVE". Lot more info on it than either Eternity or Eternity2. It also had last version of BADA. Last version BADA had hotspot app built into it. 

Was also looking and older Android can also be had cheap. Samsung Note5 for instance under $10. Maybe not pretty condition, but one that functions. It also has hotspot built in. If that is locked by original carrier, then there are several Android apps that can do a work around. Apps that work on even really old versions Android. Kinda interesting. Dont need it at this point but interesting. I may eventually have to find cheap phone that does 4G. I imagine 3G go bye bye when 5G comes out. Just like 2G disappeared when 4G came out.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nobody on Puppy Linux forum was that interested in giving Puppy the same easy to establish hotspot ability that current Ubuntu has. So finding this a handy thing, I went looking how to do it in Puppy. Found a script called "create-ap" that is just the thing. Lets me set up quick hotspot using Puppy. Its command line only but just as fast or faster to set up than way Ubuntu does it. Course that also means I dont have much use for Ubuntu at this point. I am experienced enough I can deal with any linux, but Puppy has always been best fit for my temperament and needs.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

weaselfire said:


> By the way, in case you haven't figured it out, Windows 10 does not support phones running BADA. Lots of support for old, ancient in tech terms, software was dropped in Windows 10 to both cut the security risks of old code and increase the efficiency of Windows.
> 
> Samsung doesn't make updates for BADA anymore either. The NDIS driver was never fully supported by BADA, and is a holdover from providing backward comparability to old network systems. Linux supports it because Linux has never been rewritten from the Ground up like Windows was.
> 
> Jeff


Amazing since I just managed to tether with win10. Figured it out cause this "unofficial" version win10 wouldnt find wifi either. Had to turn on couple things to fix that and while doing that saw service for managing wire connection off too. Set it to automatic, now just use the dialer that is same one used for dialup connection, just like in linux. So yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, or at least way to tether a 3G phone in win10. You just have to believe!


----------

